# clean burning



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Anybody have a good pheasant reciepe. with a cleaner burning powder then bluedot.

they would like to share.

If so and you dont want to post it publicly.

Shoot me a pm.

anything may help.

and thank you.


----------

